# Sorority is complete



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Finally have all 6 girls  I'm leaving that 7th spot open for any girl that snags my eye over the next few years. Who knows? Anyways, the total ends up being Shani, Aria, Chiiya (maybe), Aiya, Marina, and Dray. Chiiya is a maybe because she's struggling with some iffy SBD that seems to be kicking her butt. I'm hoping she'll pull through because she's beautiful and would be wonderful in the sorority, but we'll have to see. Anywho, here's everyone  Some of the pics aren't the greatest... my Camera has been iffy lately. I think I need to clean it up a bit.

Shani, the oldest and largest. I highly doubt she'll be Alpha, she's too sweet:









Aria, I think she could be alpha. She flares like a beast xD:









Chiiya, who's unknown if will really be going into the sorority. Maybe someday:









Aiya, named to be similar to Aria because they look similar. She's new today:









Dray, who I strongly believe will end up being Alpha. She's pretty aggressive for a female, but is DEFINITELY a female:









Marina, named after another member's Marina who I loved xD She's terrified of the camera, so I could only get this one:









More pictures in about a week or so when I add them to the 14 gallon and start the sorority...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

They look great! What does SBD mean? Good luck. Pictures when it's all together!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cute girls!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Aria is getting so pretty!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

SBD is Swim Bladder Disorder, it's where the fish either can't leave the surface of the water or they can't reach the surface. She tries, she really does, but she just ends up bobbing up to the top again.

And thank you all 

MB, she's marbling all of the time, lol. Now she's looking more yellow than she was in that picture. She's a weirdo. Thank you, though. Not looking like Mew so much anymore, is she? ):


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh not at all! Mew is marbling like crazy lately! Soon enough she'll be more blue than white. Here's a pic of her today w/o flash... Horrible lighting in my apt but I try. 











I love how Aria looks all grown up! *sniffle* I remember when she was tinier than heck.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she's adorable! She really changes colors, huh? Just... D'aww 

And yeah, Aria's all grown up now :')


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

They're beautiful! I especially love Aria and Marina.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I love Shani with the rouge all over her little face lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're all so pretty!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking girls you have there!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

SOOO Shani decided to show how big of a jerk she really was! The sorority standing right now is:

Shani
Aria
Aiya
Marina
Dray
Chiiya.
Chiiya didn't even try, LOL. Whenever another girl got close to her, BOOM, she was off. Dray wanted to be top dog, but in the end Shani was just too big of a bully, and she was just far too song. SO. Pictures! 

Waiting:









Dray:









Aria:









Dray:









Chiiya (front and blurry), Shani, and Marina:









Dray:









Aiya doing what Aiya does best... investigating:









Aiya investigating again. NONE of the girls like the thermometer, lol. Aiya was just the only one to BITE it.:









Chiiya, checking out a rock. Once again, none of the girls really like this rock:









Marina & Thermom.









Chiiya:









Chiiya=blue eyes!:









More thermometer exploring, this time with Chiiya, Shani, and Dray:









Dray:









Aiya /facepalm:









Thermometer AGAIN! Aiya REALLY hates it:









Last of all, Aria:


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

They look great! The first two weeks are the fun part. Just keep a close eye on the violent ones... Jayde and Nina had an epic battle the first night and Nina ended up getting a chunk taken out of one of her pectorals. Couldn't swim right for a while. Long story short, keep the AQ salt on hand if you know what I mean. lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Will do  During the night someone got revenge on Shani and ripped her tail up. Can't say I blame whoever did it, she's a jerk LOL. Shani and Chiiya seem to have bonded somehow  Alpha and Omega, I suppose. It's really interesting seeing everyones personalities.

Edit: I'm also surprised to see Chiiya's tail is almost completely healed  Girls grow back fast, I suppose.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

<3 Aiya!
Your sorority is amazing!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

SOOOO CUTE! Darn it CR, stop tempting me to make a sorority with all of your cute girls!

Second pic of Chiiya is totally her doing a :< face. Biggest puppy eyes I've ever seen!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks you guys x3 I really love these viroids. Aiya and Chiiya are probably my favorites, but I really love them all.
Jupiter, since I know you're in denial I'm going to have to respectfully disobey your orders, LOL. More pictures tonight!  Because I'm obsessseeddd.

Chiiya does have puppydog eyes, doesn't she?  D'aw.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I wonder why we don't have a sticky thread for sorority photos... a lot of our members have them now!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

THAT would be awesome....

Should we?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

God, they're adorable Code! Makes me want one. Hehehehe.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0KD3B8ifwc

A video, lol. This is from the first night when everyone was still fighting. Shows their personalities pretty well though, LOL. Aiya investigating the thermometer, Chiiya with her rock, Aria being a jerk with Marina, Shani being an alpha dog, and Dray being MIA. I love it though 

Thank you VG  You -cough- totally should (;


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Fish pusher! 

Right now I'm angling for a 3D TV next year at Christmas. I think I'd better curb spending in the meantime. Lol! I have hubby halfway to agreeing!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhh, good luck  I'm jealous. Incredibly so.
But yes, I'm totally a fish pusher  No regrets.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Chiiya is the cutest thing ever. You can practically see her going "Ohh, rocks! ROCKS! OvO"


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, very nice CR! You've got some lovely girls!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Wait...
So if Loki Spitz Aris.... Does Thor Spitz Zeus? Or does daddy? Lol.

 That video is amazing! Your tank is gorgeous!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I LOLed at Chiiya in that video. The other females are flaring at eachother, exploring, looking around, and she's going "I love this rock... I just love it SOOO much.... rock....." Lol!

Cool setup!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone 8D Chiiya is a bit... out there, lol. She's moving up the pecking order now, she's actually trying to get up there. I'd say she's probably above Dray now, not sure about the rest. 

@LucyLoofa those are my snakes  Technically it's LadySpitzAris now.

Thanks everyone for the compliments x3 I'm such a proud momma.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This makes me want a sorority soo bad! D:

Love them and their little personalities.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love them!!! I love the first one most!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

The video made me laugh so hard...Chiya...shes so funny!!! I love the picture of Aiya "yawning"...i think its adorable when bettas yawn.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> The video made me laugh so hard...Chiya...shes so funny!!! I love the picture of Aiya "yawning"...i think its adorable when bettas yawn.


^
+1!
<3 Fish yawns! They're so cute!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Lucyloofa: I KNOW!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

aiya is my favorite betta


----------

